# grips and slides



## test drive (Apr 1, 2008)

hi new to the forum but not new to the m9, been in the south carolina nat. guard a little over 20 years now. lugged a m4 and a m9 for 14 months in Iraq 03 -04. i now shoot in pistol comps with a 1911 but ammo is so high im starting to use a 92fs police spec. but its hard to get used to the fat grip. does anyone make a slim line grip for these? also as i retire this year i plan to apply for a state constable. they must carry .45 or .40 so will a complete 40 slide work on my 92 and if so where can i fined one. thanks


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Some good grip info in this old thread from TFL: http://www.thefiringline.com/forums/archive/index.php?t-76129.html.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

You can get .40 slide assys for your 92, but I haven't seen one lately(I haven't been looking either). Last one I saw was at CDNN.


----------

